# carb in a 69' GTO



## Luiz (Dec 21, 2007)

I have a 69' GTO all stock (400, 8cyl, Q-jet)

My carburetor is in bad shape. It is a Carter 4 barrel Q-jet. I could get it remanufactured at a local shop for $190. But, I believe the car is spec'd to have a Rochester Q-jet, not the Carter. So, if this is correct, should I not go for the correct carburetor so the car maintains value.

Or, should I go the other way and get a new performance Holley or Edelbrock? Which one? Afterall, I think the air cleaner housing will cover the carb so nobody will see it.

Thanks!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I would go with the original Rochester Q-jet and use the Carter for the core exchange, I believe these are the part numbers for 69 not unless your car was a Ram Air or a California A.I.R. car.

7029263 1969 4 bbl 350/400/428 Manual ALL
7029268 1969 4 bbl 350/400/428 Automatic ALL​ 

Here is someone who may have what you are looking for;

Custom Rebuilt Carburetors - Pontiac Carburetors


----------



## Luiz (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for the tip! I contacted them and they quoted me about $600 for "show" condition carb. Seems a bit much since I can get my Carter remanufactured locally for $190 or buy a new street performance Holley for $420.


----------

